# Residential service weatherhead.



## steveray (Jun 21, 2010)

For the electrically gifted in the room...is there a certain angle...or requirement of a listing that says that a service weatherhead can only be installed "X" amount of an angle off of plumb?  In other words if it runs up the rake of a roof, what is the minimum pitch that the roof has to be so that you can install it parallel to the roof line?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2010)

I've installed w'heads on horizontal risers.  So I'd say 90°, but I doubt you'll find documentation of that number.


----------



## north star (Jun 21, 2010)

** * **

*steveray,*

*Don't know about the amount of degree offset [ the angle ] of the*

*weatherhead itself, as long as the minimum amount of clearances*

*are adhered to would be my objective ( see Article 230.24 in the*

*`08 NEC, see Exception # 3 & # 4 ). Hope this helps! * 

*Ooooops!   No, I do not know the amount of offset!*

** * **


----------



## raider1 (Jun 21, 2010)

You won't find any code requirement for the service riser to be plumb.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> You won't find any code requirement for the service riser to be plumb.Chris


Well, there is 110.12............


----------



## raider1 (Jun 21, 2010)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Well, there is 110.12............


Yes there is. 

The NEC style manual lists "Workmanlike" as a possible vague and unenforceable term.  

So how far out of plumb can you be and still have a workmanlike installation? 

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> ..........So how far out of plumb can you be and still have a workmanlike installation?  Chris


Depends on how far out of plumb the building is.

I once installed a 3" riser on a 3-story apartment building.  Used a level to make sure it was plumb.  Went to leave at the end of the day, and stood back and looked at it.  It looked like crap.

Entire building was leaning a good 3° to starboard.  So I redid the riser to match it.  Not plumb, but it looked a whole lot better!


----------



## peach (Jun 21, 2010)

just like trying to install vertical wall paper on an out of plumb out of square wall.. looks better to follow what's there.. and it's not in the code


----------



## steveray (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks every one for the input!

   I was more concerned about the weatherhead. At what point does it start catching water instead of protecting from it? With a conduit setup it seems that you can rotate the weather head to help shed water, but most of the services I see are SE cable into the bottom of one of the squarish weatherheads. It seems as though at some point it might start retaining water.....all of the electricians here that I have asked don't have an answer, so I figured I would put it out to the most informed group I know!

Keep Smilin!


----------

